# Bought a Jackson's Chameleon today!!! PICS



## ChrisNCT (Mar 6, 2005)

I was looking around stores here in CT and found one that had a decent selection but nothing that interests me. I drove around to one near my house and behold...the only reptile that they had, I liked!

I went home and thought about it pricing the screen cages, furnature, plants and vines.

I decided that I like the idea allot! 

I went back and got all the things that I needed to make a nice home for it. Here are some pics of it in it's new home.

F.Y.I. for those that have curiousity of humidity, temps and etc. The room that I have it in, houses many different things. Temps are 80ish during the day and 70ish at night. All things reptilish have basking lights around 90ish. The ambient humidity is around 70-80% for the reptiles. Misting setup within each enclosure creates this environment. They all have day UV and Night heat lamps.

Any of you that have Jackson Chameleon experience or pics.......please share them as I would love to hear tips and see more pics of these nice creatures.

Enjoy the pics......


----------



## CIRE (Mar 6, 2005)

That's an awesome setup you've created for your new addition...congrats!!!! Do you know if it's a boy or a girl? (how old?)

Good luck with your little "triceratops"!!!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Mar 6, 2005)

Nope...sexing is not my thing.

I have no clue how to tell one from another yet. I am looking for a care book for tips and what not.

It's doesnt really matter to me as long as I have it for awhile.


----------



## NoS (Mar 6, 2005)

Chameleons are wonderful, but they do require great care. Espeacially in the humidty. Your set up looks nice but you will need a UV bulb. Make sure you gut load your crickets with a variety of greens and vegetables. Youll need to dust the food with 2 types of additives. One is a calcium supplement and one is a multivitamin. I will give you links to more if you would like. Just dont have time right now.
Here is a link to my Veiled chameleon Trooper.
Link


----------



## atavuss (Mar 6, 2005)

I have always wanted a jackson's chameleon but it is just too dry here.  congrats on your new pet!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Mar 6, 2005)

NoS said:
			
		

> Chameleons are wonderful, but they do require great care. Espeacially in the humidty. Your set up looks nice but you will need a UV bulb. Make sure you gut load your crickets with a variety of greens and vegetables. Youll need to dust the food with 2 types of additives. One is a calcium supplement and one is a multivitamin. I will give you links to more if you would like. Just dont have time right now.
> Here is a link to my Veiled chameleon Trooper.
> Link



I have two bulbs. They are side by side. One is a 100 watt Basking bulb and the other is a UVB/UVA bulb. That bulb is whitish and curly like a scorkscrew.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 7, 2005)

wow..that is one great looking chameleon   
The setup is cool too !  :clap:


----------



## MUNG!!! (Mar 7, 2005)

Females don't get horns   Also these are very interesting, and give live birth! Very cool, I miss my guys  

You have a male!


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats on the chameleon. I find them intriguing and love to watch them eat. Your set-up is really nice.


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 8, 2005)

Chris,
You may want to keep an eye on temps (that 100w bulb may be too much). These guys don't tolerate temps above 84f. I'd keep it between 74f-84f. Temps can be allowed to drop into the upper 60's at night. Make sure there is a branch that is directly under the uv bulb.  This will allow the little guy to come within the range of getting the uv it needs. Most uv bulbs don't have that great of a range. These guys love roaches too btw. Also true chameleons are stressed very easily and don't like to be handled. They also don't like cage mates. Low light plants like pothos help keep humidity a little higher.
Good luck with him.
Mike


----------

